# We were on the front page of the newspaper...eek!



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Morbid Mike mentioned this in ustructured thoughts, but I thought I'd post a link to the full article here, I hope that's ok...

http://www.mlive.com/entertainment/...f/2010/10/photos_video_neighborhood_is_h.html

Our family was interviewed by the Grand Rapids Press last week. I didn't know what to expect from it, but Saturday we were on the front page! Check out Morbid Mike's yard in the article too!! This has been a huge second year for our neighborhood haunt tour!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great Nixie! Congrats to you and Morbid Mike too! Is Mike camera shy? It seems like it's always his wife getting interviewed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great article and great interview, Nixie! It's wonderful that so many folks in your neighborhood get into the decorating for Halloween.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome ...... Congrats.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool...congrats!!!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL, too cool!


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

Better buy more candy...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

FUN Nixie......Congrats


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That's awesome....looks great!!


----------



## Dead Girl Scout (Aug 21, 2010)

Nixie, This is fantastic!!!! I am so excited for you guys, Morbid Mike too! Congrats on a job well done! I still would love to see it in person. Will see if a trip to GR might work out. Love it!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, what a fantastic set up. I love your themed haunt and congrats on the press.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats, looks very good.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats Nixie! Hey, where'd you get the headless horseman tombstone? That thing is fantastic!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats Nixie, I saw the article and told people to check it out! I actually saved it, one of these years I need to get out to your end of town and see yours and Mikes~


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nixie..I still don't understand how you do ALL THAT with a little child underfoot. You are either very organized, have the patience of a saint or both. Congrats. My nerves are frazzled..not doing our haunt next year. 

And yeah- I see morbid mindy, but where is morbid MIKE!?? Slacker....


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Rocks!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I see why traffic is heavy around your house Nixie... it looks great! You have built up a really nice arsenal of props and the layout is perfect. Really nice job. The community must love it. Congratulations to you and your family on the wonderful interview!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Way to go!*

Absolutley Cool! makes all of your hard work worth it. Congratulations!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's completely awesome, good work! Love it!


----------

